# المواصفة الجديدة Ohsas18001/2007



## magdy100 (2 يناير 2008)

أهدى اليكم إخوانى 
المواصفة الجديدة OHSAS18001/2007 لنظام السلامة والصحة المهنية والتى أصبحت مواصفة ونظام معتمد من قبل منظمة الآيزو الدولية بداية من هذا الإصدار
الرابط​


----------



## صفوان اصف (2 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
كل الشكر و العرفان اخي الكريم مجدي
اذا بتكمل معروفك و بتحدد التعديلات التي طرأت على المواصفه
باللغه العربيه
وشكرا


----------



## sayed00 (2 يناير 2008)

اخى مجدى جزاك الله خير
بس ياريت تحمله على موقع تانى و مايكنش الربدشير

اخى صفوان 
المقارنه بين المواصفتين على موضوعى الذي يناقش المواصفه 1999
بس بالانجليزى !!

سيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 يناير 2008)

مشكور أخي مجدي خطاب على الملف الرائع


----------



## magdy100 (3 يناير 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لكم إخوانى ونتمنى أن يستفيد الجميع وبالنسبة لرفع المواصفة على موقع أخر سوف أحاول لاحقا لأن المواصفة مسحوبة إسكانر وحجمها يزيد عن 28 ميجابيت


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 يناير 2008)

أخي مجدي أرج ايجاد طريقة لجعل الصفحات أوضح وأقل حجم
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## magdy100 (6 يناير 2008)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> أخي مجدي أرج ايجاد طريقة لجعل الصفحات أوضح وأقل حجم
> مع جزيل الشكر



الأخ المشرف غسان 
أحاول حاليا الوصول الى المواصفة بصيغة word أو حتى pdf وبمجرد حصولى عليها سأرفعها بالموقع بأذن الله


----------



## M.E (6 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك .. شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 يناير 2008)

شكراً لك أخي مجدي على روح التعاون العالية
وفقك الله


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (8 يناير 2008)

مشكولر يا اخي وارجو منك رفعها على موقع اخر بدون تسجيل وبصيغة الورد او pdf


----------



## تمبيزة (2 يوليو 2008)

يا أخي ليست بالموجودة من فضلك وضعها في موقع آخر


----------



## magdy100 (2 يوليو 2008)

تمبيزة قال:


> يا أخي ليست بالموجودة من فضلك وضعها في موقع آخر



أنا متأسف جدا إخوانى لعدم الرد الفترة السابقة واليكم المواصفة نسخة Pdf
بالمرفقات


----------



## sayed00 (2 يوليو 2008)

تمبيزة قال:


> يا أخي ليست بالموجودة من فضلك وضعها في موقع آخر


 

اخى الكريم

المواصفه مرفوعه على المشاركه زاوية ال O H S A S 18001 (اللينك موجود فى التوقيع)


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (2 يوليو 2008)

magdy100 مشكور جدا جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحلام كبيرة (23 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله أحسن الجزاء فعلا أني محتاجة لها


----------



## حسام محمد بلتاجى (31 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا على المواصفة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
هذه اول مشاركة لى و قد استفدت كثيرا منكم 
بارك الله لكم و جزيل الشكر و العرفان 
على أمل أن استطيع أن اقدم موضوعات مفيدة لكم ان شاء الله


----------



## البرلسى على (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الشرابى (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (4 أغسطس 2008)

هل من الممكن المواصفة مترجمة باللغة العربية
واكون شاكر جدا


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يااخي على ماقدمت لنا

شكرا جزيلا انا كنت محتاجها جدا ولو في نسخة مترجمة بالعربية اكون شاكر جدا

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك


----------



## نجرو555 (9 أغسطس 2008)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير يا هندسه


----------



## ايمن عمارة (10 أغسطس 2008)

please re provid it without sign up


----------



## مملكة المهندسين (14 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله أحسن الجزاء فعلا أني محتاجة لها


----------



## جمانه أحمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## إبراهيم شرف (16 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد خميس حسن (19 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز -كل عام وانتم بخير - 
جزاك الله خيرا على الجهد المبذول-
ياريت تكمل جميلك وترسل ترجمة بالعربية للمواصفة 18001-2007 حتى يتم الإستفادة الكاملة ونشرها للمحتاجين معرفتها-وجزاك الله خيرا
اخوك / محمد خميس


----------



## اسامةعباس (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير للزميل الذي قام بتوفير نسخة Ohsas 18001-2007


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أيمن بحار (10 يناير 2009)

نشكرك على المواصفة


----------



## العمل الدؤوب (14 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (14 يناير 2009)

thanks so much my friend 
sofiane abdelbari


----------



## ali_roshdy (16 يناير 2009)

*إلي المهندسين العرب*

السلام عليكم و رحة اللة و بركاتة...
هذة أول مشاركه لي في منتدي المهندسين العرب. وقد أنتابني أحساس قوي بأنتمائي العربي و أنة يجب ان نساعد بعضنا البعض و الرفع من مستوانا جميعا. حاليا انا ابدء طريقي في مجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية وسوف أبدء بدراسة Lead Audit for OHSAS 18001 . انا مستعد إلي تقديم المساعدة إلي اي أخ عربي و أنشاء اللة أكون مفيد للكل علي قدر معلوماتي البسيطة. ,استطيع البدء برفع المواصفة باللغة الأنجليزية لأنها حاليا هيا كل من أملك. ,انني في حاجة إلي OHSAS 18002:2008 و هي ال Guidlines لتطبيق ال 18001. فأذا أستطاع أحد الأخوة رفعها علي المنتدي أكون مشكورا. وأخيرا وفقنا اللة و أياكم لمساعدة الأمة.

أخوكم 
علي


----------



## محمد خميس حسن (20 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود المبذو


----------



## agharieb (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا المجهود


----------



## qaepc (9 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على حسن تعاونكم


----------



## virtualknight (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

